# 93 Hardbody Pickup.. Opinions on Body Mods..



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Wassup?

I got a nice 93 hardbody pickup for really cheap. Runs good but am having starting problems.. Should iron those out soon. But after i'm done with that, I was wondering what would be your opinion on what i should do to make it look good? I wanted to start out with nice 17's and drop it a bit. It has 31' offroad tires right now i'm looking to go pretty lower. Is there any body kits avaliable for the hardbody? I also wanted to make it sound nice so i'm looking for exhaust/air intake. Or anything i could do with a 2500 dollar budget.. 

Thanks


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

there is like 1 maybe 2 body kits made for the hard body but are old and outdated , you can have any bodykit molded to the truck and painted for 2500, or you can spend that money on performance (hint... like a turbo system).


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

go to a website www.nissanminis.com i think there is alot of hardbody information and pics.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Thanks... Anyone else with opinions?


----------

